# Looking for Holiday Home in Ireland for middle of April



## Arc Design (24 Mar 2009)

Myself and my family are looking for a 4 bed holiday home to rent for a week from the 11th to 18th of April. 

We want something that is suitable for a 2 year old and 4 year old. (close to playgrounds, local amenity's, etc.) Also something within walking distance of a nice small town or village with nice pubs and restaurants. 

Also if the house was affiliated with a hotel so as to use the hotel facilities (swimming pool, gym etc.) then this would be a real plus. 

Doesn't need to be near the sea. Has anyone any suggestions. 

Thanks.


----------



## TreeTiger (24 Mar 2009)

You don't say what part of the country you're interested in / able to travel to, so it's hard to make a specific recommendation.  However I have used www.dreamireland.com several times and been fairly happy with the properties.  You can search by area, and the advanced search allows you to look for properties for families with swimming pools.  I would also suggest that you have a look on TripAdvisor to see what people have to say about any property you're particularly interested in.


----------



## Yellow Belly (24 Mar 2009)

You could try "Menepia Properties"- Karol O'Shea- not sure the number

They specialise in house rentals in Rosslare Strand, Co Wexford. Excellent spot with championship golf course, Kellys Hotel (brilliant food), a long sandy beach, community centre with kids play area/creche, tennis courts, indoor area, Bradys Bar, Chinese Restaurants & it is only 10 mins from Wexford Town.

I am probably biased in that I purchased a holiday home there 7 years ago, moved in for the Summer & didn't leave for 5 years!! When I built my new home, I still retained this house in Rosslare which we use most weekends- a lovely lovely seaside village.


----------



## Arc Design (24 Mar 2009)

We are open to all suggestions as to location. We have rented houses all over the country so we are really looking for something a bit different from your run of the mill holiday villages. thanks Yellow Belly will look into Rosslare Strand


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Mar 2009)

imo , you find better nor cheaper than this :



They are in Tramore , and if you have never been there , I would highly recommend .


----------



## VacaConnect (30 Mar 2009)

Here a 5 rentals you might be interested in:

http://www.vacaconnect.com/Search.a...get1=No Budget&budget2=No Max&zip=&area=eu,ei

Hope find this helps,

Jason


----------



## bertie1 (30 Mar 2009)

We stayed in Rosscarbery West Cork last year  http://www.sandycovebeach.com

There isn't a hotel attached but there is a leisure center at the one in Rosscarbery , they had a swing & slide for the smaller children outside and at the games room near the gate there was table tennis & pool tables etc at the games room .

Beaches are just across the road


----------



## VacationHome (23 Sep 2009)

You can try findyourvacationhome.com or vrbo.com for some popular vacation homes around that area. I've stayed in a few from these sites but unfortunately not in Ireland yet!


----------

